# Hiding post count..... Who's up for it?



## Skye (Apr 18, 2006)

I turned mine off a long time ago. I noticed recently that sometimes it _seems_ that people post for sheer numbers. Turning your post count off, as one member so eloquently puts it hides and "implication of knowledge". Anyone else up to the idea?


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 18, 2006)

Guess what?....Some with high post counts are experts in this field.  If you are inexperienced and just like to talk, turn it off.  If you are experienced and would like to share your knowledge, keep em on.  Seems really simple to me.


----------



## Skye (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />Guess what?....Some with high post counts are experts in this field.  If you are inexperienced and just like to talk, turn it off.  If you are experienced and would like to share your knowledge, keep em on.  Seems really simple to me.



I would hope that someone being an expert or not would be conveyed through their _post content_ rather than their _post count_. I'm experienced and like to share knowledge, but prefer to turn mine off because I'd rather someone look at my content over the number below my name. I would assume thatâ€™s the reason the ability to turn off your post count exists here.


----------



## coach (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />Guess what?....Some with high post counts are experts in this field.  If you are inexperienced and just like to talk, turn it off.  If you are experienced and would like to share your knowledge, keep em on.  Seems really simple to me.



Huh?


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 18, 2006)

Not trying to pick a fight or anything, but according to your own words, you just started turning in January.  I saw the picts of your first pens (which were not bad by the way). 

I guess the best way to judge experience is to look through the photo albums.  

I'll repeat it...Seems really simple to me...of course maybe I am really simple minded as well.[]


----------



## Dario (Apr 18, 2006)

I say keep it as an option.

I believe most members here are "mature" enough to know that the post count DOES NOT  equate to the poster's knowledge.  To say otherwise is an insult to their intelligence.  I also believe they know who talks/posts with wisdom and knowledge and can descern who just post BS and nonsense.

Take me for example, I m chatty (very chatty).  I don't pretend to know much but you know what?  I am proud of my post count [^]...as I am proud to be with this community.  Whether I just posted "WELCOME!!!" to get the count...I don't really care.  I don't post for the count either and don't have any hang-ups if or when others do.

We share here (knowledge, sorrows, achievements, jokes, friendship, advise, etc.)...and hope to grow together in the process.


----------



## tipusnr (Apr 18, 2006)

Why do the post counts matter enough to be worth the effort?  Turn on....turn off...count backwards from a million...all the same to me!


----------



## mick (Apr 18, 2006)

Maybe this thread was posted just to be.............nah , ain't gonna say it!........lol


----------



## thewishman (Apr 18, 2006)

1,000,000 999,999 999,998....

Hey Tip, I'm in Reynoldsburg, too. Should we start a local Bubbasville chapter?

Chris


----------



## Skye (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />Not trying to pick a fight or anything, but according to your own words, you just started turning in January.



I should punch you in the eye! No, seriously, I've learned a lot in a short period of time. I've moved past the first pens (bleh) and have done a few bullet casing pens, created a tutorial on snakeskin blank making, turned lots of acrylics, buckeye, etc. Still have tons to learn, but feel like I've come quite far in such a short period of time.

Not to toot my own horn, but here's my latest snake pen, made from scratch: http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c310/SkyeMaloney/alt.jpg

And my favorite bullet, unpolished at the time of the shot, great little pen and moving to more complex ones as we speak: http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c310/SkyeMaloney/bullet1.jpg

So, if we're basing turning it off or on by knowledge, I think I've moved into the turn-on phase, but I still choose not to because I'd rather people look at what I post rather than the number.

Sure, it's nice to think that most people know better, but some, especially new people, will look at a post count and take the guy's words for scripture. Meanwhile the guys been postwhoring since he created his user with no real content. That's been something to plague boards since post counters began.

It's a personal choice obviously, which is why I asked who was up for it.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 18, 2006)

Funny thing... I never even look at the numbers.

Oh my... I just noticed my post number is second only to Anthony! We must be greatest, most wonderfulest and experience penturners here. [)]


----------



## Skye (Apr 18, 2006)

Case in point, lol []


----------



## coach (Apr 18, 2006)

In that case Billy you are second in the most hot air only to Anthony![]


----------



## Dario (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey you over looked JimGo...Anthony is only 2nd LOL

BTW, I did say I am chatty right? [:0][]


----------



## Dario (Apr 18, 2006)

Looking at the list...I miss OldGriz [V]


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br /><b>I turned mine off a long time ago.</b> I noticed recently that sometimes it _seems_ that people post for sheer numbers. Turning your post count off, as one member so eloquently puts it <b><b>hides and "implication of knowledge". </b></b>Anyone else up to the idea?



I guess that explains it!!

Seems to me it is sort like the TV.  If you don't like the show, just don't watch it.

Must be a slow day at TPS??


----------



## wayneis (Apr 18, 2006)

You know, we've been through this topic a hundred times in the last two years at least and most times it ends up with a fight.  Lets not go there again, on or off its up to the individual.

Wayne


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 18, 2006)

You need to get a life Skye instead of trolling for trouble!


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 18, 2006)

Oops, you're right, Dario. I overlooked Jim 'cause it said "private". I didn't know Jim was in the military! I thought he was an attorney. []


----------



## pete00 (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />We must be greatest, most wonderfulest and experience penturners here. [)]



oh most nobel king of all woodworking knowledge in the whole kingdom
bestow upon me your humble servent a little of the vast knowledge you have tucked away under your helmet. 

Use your knowledge transfer wand and lightly touch me over the head, so i too can be a magical wood worker as you. 

SMACK... ouch.. but thank you kind sir, i can feel the knowledge swelling up inside, actually on the outside too.

I now see STARS by the millions why...could it be...yes a vision. 

I now know that sawdust is my friend, trees grow for our amusement, snakewood doesnt crack, and advil helps in the learning proocess.

oh great almocdc i owe this all to you......


----------



## gerryr (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't understand why this is even being discussed.  I think its time for Johnson to post his horse.[]


----------



## Skye (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />You need to get a life Skye, who really cares?



Why does this lead you to believe I have no life? Curious of your logic there.

If nobody cared, why has this been debated 'hundreds' of times. I've only been here about 4 months, I hadnâ€™t heard it brought up before.

I guess my question now is, why does everything that requires differing opinions here turn into a pissing contest? I ask a question, next thing you know I have no life. This place is a riot sometimes.


----------



## Dario (Apr 18, 2006)

Skye,

Now you know how it is sitting on the other side of the fence.  Remember my question a week or so ago and how you responded?  Maybe this is part of the learning process for all of us.

Now guys...keep your cool [].


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />I don't understand why this is even being discussed.  I think its time for Johnson to post his horse.[]



I had to think about that for a minute. Good. [] #704 [:0][)]


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skye (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Remember my question a week or so ago and how you responded?



Question, more or less, reply, not off the top of my head.


----------



## Dario (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Skye,

Lets just say it wasn't the nicest response []

We do ask innocent questions and well meaning too, but others may see it differently.  As I said, hope this is a learning experience and be a reminder next time you/we want to hit the "enter" key. []


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 18, 2006)

You really should (start a bubbasville chapter). You will never know just how much fun we have. It is a blast, we learn and share lots of penturning info...hey, we could even have a "bubbasville convention" from time to time. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by thewishman_
> <br />1,000,000 999,999 999,998....
> 
> Hey Tip, I'm in Reynoldsburg, too. Should we start a local Bubbasville chapter?
> ...


----------



## rtjw (Apr 18, 2006)

I


----------



## rtjw (Apr 18, 2006)

never look


----------



## rtjw (Apr 18, 2006)

at the numbers![]


----------



## JimGo (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Hey you over looked JimGo...Anthony is only 2nd LOL



And you thought YOU were chatty Dario!  BTW, look at the posts-per-day, or the time in which Anthony has been a member versus me...yup, I'm chatty.  []


----------



## chitswood (Apr 18, 2006)

BTW Jim, I just finished packing your wood one-handed[]

Added some snakewood so you can test it, sorry shipping was slow[xx(]


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh man! You didn't add any snakewood to MY order. Now I'm feeling pretty dissed.


----------



## jeff (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />I'm not sure the post count works properly anyway. Mine has been on the same number for quite a while, and when it moves it stays there for quite awhile.


I think we looked into this once before and decided that it was working. When you made this comment, your count was 1386, so post and we'll see if it goes up.


----------



## Dario (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Oh man! You didn't add any snakewood to MY order. Now I'm feeling pretty dissed.



LOL,  Chitswood...see how tough this crowd is?  You can never win!!! LOL


----------



## rtjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Don, I think they are discriminating against Texans!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 18, 2006)

Skye,

I think you would have to admit that posting somewhat provocative questions seems to be your forte.  There are those who might tend to think that is your intention.

Personally, I don't care one way or another about the post count.  Have you considered asking the question at TPS?  

I'm glad that you feel that you are experienced enough over the last few months to be able to make your contributions to the sites, and hope that you will continue to do so.  I do hope that you will drop some of your coarser comments such as

"someone flopping their nads on our dinner table"

I do not feel that such comments add to the weight of your opinions, and actually they detract from your sharing of your knowledge with the rest of us.  BTW, the word is couth, not cooth.

FWIW,


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 18, 2006)

Well I'll tell ya pardner, sure don't wanna git us Texicans a riled up! Huh Johnny!
do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Don, I think they are discriminating against Texans!


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitswood_
> <br />BTW Jim, I just finished packing your wood one-handed[]



I can't be the only one to find this the most risque' post of this thread. lol

Oh, and to be on topic, who cares what the numbers are, other than the obvious?


----------



## mick (Apr 18, 2006)

Must be a slow day at TPS??


Randy....I wasn't gonna say it ...nope I wasn't  [^][^]


----------



## rtjw (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mick_
> <br />Must be a slow day at TPS??
> 
> 
> Randy....I wasn't gonna say it ...nope I wasn't  [^][^]



Actually one of our busiest of the week.
3000 pageviews so far today
over 400 visits today
each visit lasted on average 6 minutes 2 seconds
almost 200 visitors
150 of those visitors are returning visitors
20 of those visitors were referred from another site
4 of those visitors were searching for our site

So it has been pretty busy. Not as busy as the IAP I am sure but we are pulling our own.


----------



## Dario (Apr 18, 2006)

Johnny,

I really like this response...nice and factual.  I applaude you for not jumping on the above message.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot to mention how many new posts Johnny?


----------



## rtjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Dario, Thanks

Ron, You trying to make me work today arent you.

There are right now 13,846 posts on TPS but there have been 14664 posts been made. With Eagle being a member, I have to delete a lot of posts LOL. 

Today there have been 161 posts been made to the site.

EDIT IN: I know some sites that only get 50 to 75 posts a day on average.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes, it sounds like you had a busy day today Johnny.


----------



## woodwish (Apr 18, 2006)

I was going to just ignore this thread but then I thought- why not post and get one post closer to some magic number?  So here 'tis!  []


----------



## woodwish (Apr 18, 2006)

And then I also found that my post rolled this over to 4 pages, does that count double!  []


----------



## rtjw (Apr 18, 2006)

only 169 more and you get 5 STARS!!!!![]


----------



## Skye (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting, and for a 4 month old site no less. [^]


----------



## rtjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey, We are 4 and 1/2!


----------



## johnson (Apr 19, 2006)

I sure wouldn't want to disapoint anyone, but I am worried about the ASPCA getting involved with all the horses getting killed around here. I would turn off my count, but being inherently lazy I don't think it is worth the effort to figure it out. Some peoples priorities just differ. I myself would rather turn wood.


----------



## angboy (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Funny thing... I never even look at the numbers.
> 
> Oh my... I just noticed my post number is second only to Anthony! We must be greatest, most wonderfulest and experience penturners here. [)]



Billy, did you notice, that if you only look at the A's, then you're number 1!!! And doing it that way, I'm #3! Do you hear that Jaws theme playing.... I'm catching up to you! Only a few thousand more posts to go!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey! Johnson, don't worry about it. Jeff is a cat lover, he don't care about the horses. [] Am I in trouble now? [:0]


----------



## Doghouse (Apr 19, 2006)

It looks like we have again reached the point where people are posting for the sake of posting.  Lets let this die its own death.


----------



## chitswood (Apr 19, 2006)

Blah, If I add all the post I've made from all the wood forums together and this one, I'm in the thousands, but all you see is 200 somethin for me right now.

I think the numbers are fun and encourage you to keep posting


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 19, 2006)

Dubdrvrkev,
Here I am, just eating my lunch, catching up on the topics and I read, 





> I can't be the only one to find this the most risque' post of this thread. lol



Now how do I get Pork in Ranchero Sauce and Spanish Rice off of my computer screen and keyboard??!!?? I also found out that Spanish Rice can, in fact, come out of your nose. [][][]  

Somebody get me a roll of paper towels!!!!


----------

